# wheelie help!!



## bcpayne0911 (Jul 3, 2010)

ok so my bike has 27 hrs on it with 263 miles and i hear everyone talking about the brute is a beast and cant keep it down..well that is not the case with mine.. all my mods are in my sig.. also i have read that the brutes dont come around until after 350 miles.. is that so? from a dead stop on pavemnt or dirt to WOT my front barely will come up..also is everyone talking about wheelies in low or high..i am wondering if i need to take it back to the dealer or what? oh btw i have the 3" intake snork.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

mine will do it in high and low. it did it before i changed out my springs but better now


----------



## slinginbrute (May 3, 2010)

It will stand up easier in low range..but yeah yours sounds broke. My buddy was riding wheelies on his brand new out of the box first day.


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Yeah when I bought mine it would ride a wheelie as far as I wanted, even with my 29.5 's before I I put my springs in it still would very easliy


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Mine was brand new with 28 itps and stand up in high low and I can carry the back wheels in revers all stock and now got it snorkeld now it really goes I think you might have a problem


----------



## franktnkbrute (Jan 4, 2010)

I think it has to do with your 3'' intake, airs not going like it should, you should get a dynojet kit and put a little reducer in your snorkel. (if the amount of air is to much you need more fuel going trew your carb).


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

his is efi so you would need a pc3 or pc5 to control you air flow.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Bayou Boy is right...the efi will need a pc3 or pc5 to effectively adjust fuel & air, however...my 08 750i has 2" snorks along with a muzzy and no longer has a pc3 on it (used to but it got wet) and runs great other than being a tad rich. Before I put the big lift on it the bike had a 2" Extreme and 29.5 laws with stock clutch springs and would do effortless wheelies... had the pc3 on it then. Being big as it is now, with springs, still does effortless wheelies....and the rear A-arms are even raked backwards 2".


----------



## WOLVERINE (Jan 1, 2010)

my 650i wouldn't stock but since I added the Dynojet kit and Dynatek CDI it will do it in high or low and as far as I want....Love it!


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

You need an optomizer of some sort.Either the PCIII,or if you're not looking to spend that much you can pick up an HMF Optomizer for $200.The problem is you put a 3" intake on and you need to balance out your air/fuel mixture.If you were to put on a full system exhaust,it will correct itself and you won't need the optomizer or PCIII.


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

My son can wheelie the heck out of either of my brutes (high or low) pretty much anytime he wants. I can't really get the front end up (in high) unless it is on payvement or really hard pack. .....might be rider error


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Coolwizard said:


> My son can wheelie the heck out of either of my brutes (high or low) pretty much anytime he wants. I can't really get the front end up (in high) unless it is on payvement or really hard pack. .....might be rider error


Don't feel bad...I have trouble too. But at 5400 feet, I loose 20..somthing percent of my HP. In low on pavement I can but on anything else it just spins.


----------



## bcpayne0911 (Jul 3, 2010)

thanks every one .i am just now able to read all the replies. i believe i will be taking it back to the dealer and get them to check it out(still under warranty). because it wouldn't even do it before i put the snorks on..i wouldn't think my weight has anything to do with either 2oolbs..and it's not that i just want to do wheelies.i paid for it and i want it to be all it is capable of!!
oh and here is a pic of bike!


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

Are your springs still set stock? If so, crank them up a position or two. Mine would wheelie stock but after putting on the 30s mine it didnt want to even after changing clutch springs. I cranked the springs one spot and not its pretty easy as long as I have the traction.


----------



## bcpayne0911 (Jul 3, 2010)

la7501: yeah my springs r still ste stock..that i will do when i get home in a week. i can see where that could help to stiffen the rear suspension, but it's still going to the shop..i have other issues with it..strnage noise i cant track down..sounds like something hitting the fan but its not and only does it while moving..


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

as for putting a 3" on it i did mine that way with no problems at all. mine did not change the way it ran. I think you have other problems that need to be checked out.


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

Mine doesn't wheelie very good either. It would a little when it had the stock tires on it if I really tried to make it but now with the 28 laws it wont. I have the dg 5 timing thing and maroon pri and almond sec and gutted muffler. I think my belt needs to be tightened though feels like its slipping when I romp on it. Think ill take out a shim and see if it helps this weekend.


----------



## steeler (Feb 17, 2010)

mine will wheelie if things are just right, but im on 31's. i run a 3'' air snork and no programmer. it would proly be good if i got one cause i guess its runnin too lean. dont wanna burn that puppy up


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

i have 09 and it is on 31s wit a 3in and a slip on and no programmer and i can wheellier from a dead stop in high or low if i can hook up bt i usually jus blows the tires out from under it and i can also wheelie from a 10mph punch on black top and i mean drag the back rack if i dnt get out of it. i think urs is broke


----------



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

Im not calling anyone out here, but I've said before, and I still have yet to see a stock setup pull wheelies. I have put over 2000 miles on mine and I try it every time I ride, no can do. I dont think there is any problem with my bike. Either they come tuned a little differently, inconsistant springs, or IDK. Maybe rider error, but my buddy, who stands his sport bike up all day long, couldn't lift my Brute. What kills me is, all the vids posted here seem effortless. Like the rear tires are locked up.


----------



## lg07brute (Jul 20, 2009)

Mine stock could lift the front end at 15mph on pavement if I tried or could throw my 230lb butt off the back if I wasn't paying attention from a stop on grass or almost anywhere for that matter. I now have ITP 589s and even with them heavy things I can get it to wheelie if I want it to, not as easy but can definitely be done.


----------



## ssrecords (Jul 13, 2010)

I have an 06 brute all stock on 27" itp XTR's...it will not wheelie..might try to tighten up the rear springs and see what happens


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

The day I bought mine the dealer told me the besides the fi and 100cc the dif between the 650i and 750i is the 650 will lift the front end and the 750 will stand on its tail. When I got home with the 08 650i all stock and a winch on the front I through my 175#s back and grabbed the handle bars and got the front end to come up twice. Since then I tightened the rear springs and put a plastic box on the back and it won't do it any more. I think my belt might be slipping though.


----------



## kylej1291 (Mar 21, 2010)

mine wheelies fairly easy with 31's if i have traction. its hard to keep it down in low on asphault. from idle to WOT in low hangin over the bars downhill i have to let out before it flips backwards. i would definantally take it back.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

EDT you have a bad bike if you can't lift it in low. If you don't believe us try U Tube. Something isn't right if you can't do it. Try a Viagra in the gas tank. Works every time. But seriously check your belt. Throttle adjustment, etc.I just put a new cable on mine and my bike felt like I added 5 more horses.


----------



## mudrider28 (Dec 29, 2009)

I can stand mine up on any surface, even with my 30's, in high range.


----------



## Heath070707 (Oct 12, 2009)

Ive never seen one that wouldnt do it easy. My independent will do it very easy but my sra likes to spin alot more than it. Maybe cause i still have the stock tires on it.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

* How To Wheelie a 600 Pound 4X4*
high range isn't easy (don't believe the hype) it does require *some* skill but _*low*_ ...my grandma could wheelie. Page 12 of Dirt wheeler Aug. 2010 shows how to wheelie preview Sept. will be the full wright up._ " This V-Twin beast has enough* low end *torque to make even the gnarliest of wheelies look like accidents"._


----------



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

mine would wheelie stock if there was traction. now it wheelie's way better, but still just spins unless im on something really grippy.


----------



## Thom (Dec 16, 2009)

From day one in stock form my bike would wheelie with ease. I am now snorked and have aftermarket rims and tires and it made no difference. I think each bike could be a little different. Granted hard pack and asphalt make it all the easier.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

You guys need to take mine for a test drive... about a 1/4 throttle blip will make the front tires come off the ground. Doesnt take much more than maybe 1/2 throttle to stand it straight up :rockn:. I honestly dont know what WOT feels like from a dead stop...afraid she'll flip over on me. (This all thanks to Turner)


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

filthyredneck08brute said:


> You guys need to take mine for a test drive... about a 1/4 throttle blip will make the front tires come off the ground. Doesnt take much more than maybe 1/2 throttle to stand it straight up :rockn:. I honestly dont know what WOT feels like from a dead stop...afraid she'll flip over on me. (This all thanks to Turner)


 
Mine is the same way and has been since the day I brought it home brand new in stock form...My good friend has a built '05 Brute and rode my '08 stock and said that his never felt that strong from a dead stop...I wheelie mine all day long in HIGH and have never even tried it in LOW...The same friend said that when he got his '05 he couldn't wheelie in HIGH always had to use LOW


----------



## bcpayne0911 (Jul 3, 2010)

well i didn't know when i started this thread that it would become a discussed topic like so..but as i have been reading everyone has dif. opinoins and dif. results from the bikes..so does anyone want to elaborate on why this could be..is it that some bikes come from factory better tuned or maybe belt is loose on some or whatever the case could be..care to discuss?


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

Must be different tunes from stock or something I'm with the didn't wheelie so much stock but now with my mods look out touch the throttle and it's up so I believe both sides of this discussion some do some don't but I don't think there is a problem with your bike as far as power at least nothing the dealer will do about it


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

bcpayne0911 said:


> well i didn't know when i started this thread that it would become a discussed topic like so..but as i have been reading everyone has dif. opinoins and dif. results from the bikes..so does anyone want to elaborate on why this could be..is it that some bikes come from factory better tuned or maybe belt is loose on some or whatever the case could be..care to discuss?


Are you coming to the MIMB ride?


----------



## bcpayne0911 (Jul 3, 2010)

Metal Man said:


> Are you coming to the MIMB ride?


when and where?


----------



## bcpayne0911 (Jul 3, 2010)

Metal Man said:


> Are you coming to the MIMB ride?


well i just looked at the dates..yeah i know i shoulda searched for them first..but i will be back offshore for it :zx11pissed: . and it woulda been idea for me to attend being only 50 mile from me..i hope the best for all that attend and safe riding to all.


----------



## 09_650i (Jul 7, 2010)

i have a 09 camo 650i i bought new, has around 900 kilometers on it and is 100% stock, tires, rims, no engine mods, snorkles nothing and all i have to do is just touch the throttle and it will stand straight up. Dont know what to tell ya but mine don't have erectile disfunction lol.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

bcpayne0911 said:


> well i just looked at the dates..yeah i know i shoulda searched for them first..but i will be back offshore for it :zx11pissed: . and it woulda been idea for me to attend being only 50 mile from me..i hope the best for all that attend and safe riding to all.


Well shoot. I was gonna say one of us would take a look at it for you.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Mine would wheelie stock if I could get traction... but the stock tires would mostly just spin... now, I can pull it up fairly easy... in low I can stand it up... it's a little harder when I have the ammo cans full of junk...


----------



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

I have been able to wheelie mine from the day i bought it,in High or low,one guy took my bike for a ride and he stood on the back rack to wheelie it(he is a popo rider) and I told him he didnt need to stand on the rack,get on,hit the throttle and hold on!!!!

not sure why some can and some cant,dont think weight has much to do with it,Im 275 and i can sit on the seat and stand it on its end,put my feet on the ground and walk away from it and leave it standing on its end if i wanted to,i dont ,but could.


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

jrfonte said:


> Mine doesn't wheelie very good either. It would a little when it had the stock tires on it if I really tried to make it but now with the 28 laws it wont. I have the dg 5 timing thing and maroon pri and almond sec and gutted muffler. I think my belt needs to be tightened though feels like its slipping when I romp on it. Think ill take out a shim and see if it helps this weekend.



I figured out why I couldn't get mine to come up. On pavement or dirt I just can't get enough traction. Went on a ride last nite and in the mud it wheelies just fine. Not hard at all to pull the front tires up out of the mud in low or high.


----------



## Newbruteforcetothegame (Aug 31, 2010)

I just wheelied my 2010 brute 750 that has only 3 hours on it..and it was the first time doing it:rockn:


----------



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

Roboquad said:


> EDT you have a bad bike if you can't lift it in low. If you don't believe us try U Tube. Something isn't right if you can't do it. Try a Viagra in the gas tank. Works every time. But seriously check your belt. Throttle adjustment, etc.I just put a new cable on mine and my bike felt like I added 5 more horses.


 
I hadn't considered the belt. My belt light came on last weekend for the second time at 2150 miles, didnt get the hrs. original belt. I have inspected it twice since it was new and didnt see any reason to change it. It seems to run the same as it had when new. I didnt realize it could wear out unnoticeably.


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

My 2010 wont wheelie either. Im 6', 160 lbs. All it does is spin the tires. Doesnt matter if its on the grass or blacktop. i have yet to try it in low gear. i figured its me not having enough *** to get traction...lol


----------



## Newbruteforcetothegame (Aug 31, 2010)

Well I'm 6'5" 255 and I was in high..but I can do it in both


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I am 6'3" 270 and this is in HIGH...I can carry the front end pretty much as far as I have room


----------

